# The Magical Kaliedoscope Kats!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

This picture does not do Justice to the very colourful bright colours in this Acrylic Painting! I,ve done as a gift for my 13 yr old DG x hope she likes it! x


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

This is just beautiful.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

cute


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

First, that is a great and lively painting!
I like how they all have white tipped tails!
If she doesn't I'll be glad to send you my address!!!!
I LOVE cats!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is fantastic! Such talent!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Adorable, really creative and very well done!


----------



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

love it <3


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i thought of t.s. elliot's jellicle cats - but then when i read it, i realized jellicle cats are only black and white!

now i will have to go find a poem for calicos!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amazing picture, I love it and I'm sure your GD will too.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love the colors! Very nice painting.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh Wow Rosa, that is wonderful. I particularly love your ginger cat. You are such a clever lady, crochet, knitting, art; What other skills have you got?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

That would be very difficult to duplicate in knit or crochet, but wouldn't that make a great needlepoint?

Does this remind anyone else of Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (the girl with kaleidoscope eyes"))?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Oh Wow Rosa, that is wonderful. I particularly love your ginger cat. You are such a clever lady, crochet, knitting, art; What other skills have you got?


Thanks Chris! Bless you! Your always so up building! & encouraging! 
Yah! I,m in love with the Ginger one to! Just had to put him in! Reminds me of our Ginger Tom!"K'C" who lived 19yrs! Xox


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

TAYATT said:


> This is just beautiful.


Thank you so much! Appreciate this comment! Thanks for looking! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> cute


Thanks! I think it's rather cute to! Thanks for stopping by! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> First, that is a great and lively painting!
> I like how they all have white tipped tails!
> If she doesn't I'll be glad to send you my address!!!!
> I LOVE cats!


Bless you! Thank you so much for your thoughtful comments! I so appreciate this! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jobailey said:


> That is fantastic! Such talent!


Appreciate your comment! Thank you so much! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Adorable, really creative and very well done!


Bless you for your lovely comment! Thank you & with appreciation! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

a stitch or two said:


> love it <3


Thank you so much! With Appreciation! Xox


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> I love it!!


Thank you! So much! Appreciate this!x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

PhoenixFire said:


> i thought of t.s. elliot's jellicle cats - but then when i read it, i realized jellicle cats are only black and white!
> 
> now i will have to go find a poem for calicos!


Thank you! Since I read this reply! Have the songs & music running Round my head from the musical "Cats" which we Just love! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

KroSha said:


> That would be very difficult to duplicate in knit or crochet, but wouldn't that make a great needlepoint?
> 
> Does this remind anyone else of Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (the girl with kaleidoscope eyes"))?


Thank you! My that would be wonderful to see this done in needle point! X keep singing "Lucy in the Sky" lol x


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She'll love it.


----------



## Paca punk (Nov 25, 2014)

I love it!!! Reminds me of Laurel Burch artwork.


----------



## Paca punk (Nov 25, 2014)

I love it!!! Reminds me of my Laurel Burch cats.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

So cute! Recipient is very lucky to get this. My sister, who we call the crazy cat lady, would love this.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love it! Ian sure she will too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

thats adorable!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love this fun pic. You did a great job and it is something that will make anyone smile as they admire your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love it! Lucky girl to get it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Paca punk said:


> I love it!!! Reminds me of Laurel Burch artwork.


I thought it was reminiscent of that too.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Wonderful!

I am just creating an animal newsletter for my community to be emailed to residents for free in January. May I use this painting in the heading. Credit give, of course?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just adorable..hope she adores it as much as I do "Apple Bunny".. xo WS


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it!

Hazel


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope she likes it too, it is lovely.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! I'm sure she will too.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I think that the picture is just magnificient. Love the colors, love everything about it.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

That's awesome, what a great gift. I'm sure she'll love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my, how I would love to have that picture (I seem to collect "odd-ball"(?) cats!!! This is outstanding.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Would you consider making and selling prints? Or would your DD prefer to have an exclusive?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it ,makes me smile !


----------



## deenamathew (Nov 26, 2014)

Really it simply superb. I liked it the way you have worked on it.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Paca punk said:


> I love it!!! Reminds me of Laurel Burch artwork.


Thank you so much! I,d never heard of Laurel Burch & her art work! So looked her up on google! She does amazing cat art! Doesn't,t she! x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

deenamathew said:


> Really it simply superb. I liked it the way you have worked on it.


Thank you, So appreciate your comment! xox


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Marie C said:


> Oh, my, how I would love to have that picture (I seem to collect "odd-ball"(?) cats!!! This is outstanding.


Thank you I really appreciate your lovely comment! x


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous painting!! She'll love it!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Love it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful. Maybe you've already posted pictures of your other paintings but if not, I'd love to see some more.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

OMG, I love it!!! Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you every one for your lovely comments! Of which are very much appreciated xox


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What a great painting! Very fun to look at.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> This picture does not do Justice to the very colourful bright colours in this Acrylic Painting! I,ve done as a gift for my 13 yr old DG x hope she likes it! x


Love how these Cards have turned out! Of this Kaliedoscope Kats painting 💞💖


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sooooo beautiful! You have great talent!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

That is adorable!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

gapeach31781 said:


> That is adorable!


Hi gapeach31781 so Appreciate your kind words many thanks! 🌹


----------

